

What role should men play in the tech industry's diversity problem? - Mz
http://www.bizjournals.com/bizwomen/news/profiles-strategies/2015/03/what-role-should-men-play-in-the-tech-industrys.html?page=all

======
heygiraffe
> "That person [in the majority group] cannot speak for the underrepresented
> group," Quinton said. "They are not part of that group. [But] they can
> observe unfair practices and unconscious biases and call that out for the
> broader community."

I'm concerned with the idea implicitly presented here: that no man can speak
for women, but that _any_ woman can speak for all women.

Honestly, that's ridiculous.

